
Ballmer critiques Apple: “$500 more to get a logo” - jwilliams
http://www.slashgear.com/ballmer-critiques-apple-500-more-to-get-a-logo-2038377/
======
colins_pride
It's a lot more interesting when Jobs points out that Microsoft just copied
Macintosh

